# PubMed- The Brain-Gut Axis: From Basic Understanding to Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Related Disorders.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*The Brain-Gut Axis: From Basic Understanding to Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Related Disorders.*

J Pediatr Gastroenterol Nutr. 2011 Oct 22;

Authors: Camilleri M, Di Lorenzo C

Abstract
ABSTRACT: The objectives of this review are to describe advances in understanding the mechanisms, and provide an update of current and promising therapy directed at the gut or the brain in the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). The diagnosis of IBS is typically based on identification of symptoms, such as the Rome III criteria for IBS in adults and children (1,2). The criteria are similar in children and adults (Table 1). The focus of this review is the bowel dysfunction associated with IBS. Therefore, readers interested in treatment of functional abdominal pain (FAP) syndrome are referred to a recent review (3); there are no recently approved drugs for the treatment of FAP.

PMID: 22027566 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

